# what is the best broadhead for my girlfriend?



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

85 grain cut on contact head. I'm partial to the Buzzcut.

My kids use a 65 gr. Steelforce two blade that works well.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

I use the Wac'ems, 100 grain. Great broadhead......:thumb:


----------



## Archry Princess (May 28, 2009)

I use 85 gr G5 Montecs 25"/50# and they get it done.


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

Cut on contact for sure...minimize the KE loss.


----------



## Nan (Jun 15, 2009)

trying the 100 grain bloodrunners this year, new mechanical but no bands to keep things in place


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

*any good cut on contact head*

i would say 2 blade magnus buzzcut or 4 blade magnus stingers. they are strong, penetrate deep, life time warrentee on everything, sharp as heck, cheap in $$$$. and fly just like my feild points.

or


stell force phat head, g5 striker


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*reapers*

I'm using the Grim Reapers in 100gr


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

Grim Reapers 85 grains. That will give me 100 grains up front with my insert.


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Recommend the Atom*

I use the atoms 100 grain broadhead. I have a 25" draw and pull 45lbs. the atom has never disappointed me.


----------



## bowtechbuffy (Jul 3, 2007)

I LOVE my 85 gr Grim Reapers. I never got a pass through until I switched to them. Used to shoot 90 Gr 3 blade Muzzy's and they6 are good heads too. Just depends on whether you want to shoot fixed or expandable. Just make sure they are tuned well and let 'er rip!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I use the 85 gr 4 blade. They look wicked bad and are wicked sharp. I have yet to have a shot on something with one but when I get one it is gonna be in some serious trouble!!

http://www.magnusbroadheads.com/buzzcut.html


----------



## LPPLAYER59 (Jan 12, 2009)

85 gr BUZZCUTS...You want cut on contact and two blades not 4...SHe doesn't have the KE you do.


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

*Sonics*

Cut on contact for sure. I shoot the Sonic Pros 100 grain. For all you gals that are into pink they even have a pink broadhead for breast cancer awareness.


----------



## deerbecky1978 (Jul 27, 2009)

I bought the Pink Sonic Broadheads. They only come in 100grains, but they are sweet and cute too!


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

http://www.americanbroadhead.com/pinksonic_heads.shtml

Here is a link to the Pink Sonics. For a good cause too.


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

What arrow are you using...that would really be useful in recommending the right grain. I use 100 grain Shuttle T-Lock Broadheads, but use a heavier arrow. They fly like field points, so there and there is not a ton of adjusting to get them sited in. They are quiet and make a big hole! Plus, just wash the blood off, and reuse! Happy Hunting!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

I am gonna try the G5 Montecs this yr in 85 grain... I think they will do an awsome job on the tip of my new Easton Flatline DOA's.. Total arrow weight is 300 grains.. Should be sweet outa my 41# Parker..


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm currently set up for Thunderhead 100's but I'm considering a switch to Rage. I'm shooting about 50lbs and 27in draw and my arrow weight is about 340.


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

sawtoothscream said:


> i would say 2 blade magnus buzzcut or 4 blade magnus stingers. they are strong, penetrate deep, life time warrentee on everything, sharp as heck, cheap in $$$$. and fly just like my feild points.
> 
> or
> 
> ...


Yep, any two blade works great, especially if you are not pulling that much weight. Last year I switched and it made all of the difference in the world! :teeth:


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Same bow and just a little higher poundage but my draw is shorter - I use the 100 gr. Grim Reapers - love 'em


----------



## WeShootBetter* (Aug 27, 2009)

I shoot the same bow and same poundage, but a 26" draw. My boyfriend has me shooting 75 grain muzzy 3 blade. I didn't have to adjust much on my bow when I switched from field points to broadheads so it makes the transition a little easier when you dont have to sight every pin in again.


----------



## selemdog (Sep 22, 2008)

Sorry to but in.

Shuttle T locks are great broadheads and need almost no tuning when changing from field point to broadhead. http://www.tightpoint.com/t-lock.asp They are very durable and quiet. If you shoot 50lbs draw and above the Reapers, Tekans and Rocky Mountain Snypers are great with no or little tuning. The Reapers would probably need the most tuning, but not sure. The other 2 are within 1in. of field tips. I use the Reapers and Snypers.

You can also check out the video at this link with some tests.

http://prorelease.com/xring.aspx

enjoy and great hunting


----------

